# Happy Birthday JohnandJade!!!!!!!!



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @johnandjade !!!!!!!!!






"I think our friend, the suicide squid, is about to put in an appearance"


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

In fact, I think I'll be John today in honor of his special day...
<<<<<<<<<<-----------


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey, John! Happy Birthday, kiddo!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy birthday John!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy birthday mucka!!
Have a great day!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

So...apparently...John's bday is actually in JULY!!!! The birthday banner lied to us all!!!!! Just for that I'm keeping my new avatar longer!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

@Lyn W had a fun suggestion to fill this thread full of happy things that remind you of John.


So, should I start telling off-color Star Trek Jokes??? He's full of those!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

John check this out!!!!


This Rimmer pic was posted on the following website: www.social-anxiety-community.org ---Ha!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 1, 2016)

all lies I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

dmmj said:


> all lies I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 1, 2016)

Do not take dipping your headlights literally!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 1, 2016)

Caution Conga line ahead


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 1, 2016)

Man putting up umbrella!


Typical Scottish Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 1, 2016)

A very happy unbirthday, John.
Dearie,dearie me.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

He posted a photo of wellies once. Pretty awesome stuff...


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 1, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> In fact, I think I'll be John today in honor of his special day...
> <<<<<<<<<<-----------
> 
> 
> View attachment 160675




love it


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 2, 2016)

thank you guys  , it's true my birthday is not till July love all the pics though


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## johnandjade (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## johnandjade (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Lyn W (Jan 2, 2016)

johnandjade said:


>


Should give you Marx out of 10 for that.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

johnandjade said:


>


I feel like some of these moves have taken place in my house


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

johnandjade said:


>


Ha ha! "But I can hardly wait six months for a red hot jape like that!" -Perfect!


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha! "But I can hardly wait six months for a red hot jape like that!" -Perfect!




we'r talking hook, line and copy of angling times


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

If your ears are burning, it's because the 2015 TFO retrospective thread has become entirely about your "Mankini" photo, which I managed to miss the first time around! I feel an obligation to go click the like button now.

p.s. I'm dying for Jade to start using the forum. Tell her that I'm desperate to get to know her!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> If your ears are burning, it's because the 2015 TFO retrospective thread has become entirely about your "Mankini" photo, which I managed to miss the first time around! I feel an obligation to go click the like button now.
> 
> p.s. I'm dying for Jade to start using the forum. Tell her that I'm desperate to get to know her!



If you hadn't seen the mankini before, then for sure you've probably not seen his female attire picture. I don't know how to find it, but it was almost as good as the mankini, high heels and all!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> If you hadn't seen the mankini before, then for sure you've probably not seen his female attire picture. I don't know how to find it, but it was almost as good as the mankini, high heels and all!


I'm feeling so behind the times! I'll keep my eye out for that one!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm feeling so behind the times! I'll keep my eye out for that one!



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-spy.120566/page-135#post-1185830




If we try hard enough, we might just make John into a meme!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 2, 2016)

I should not have looked what has been seen cannot be unseen sadly


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I should not have looked what has been seen cannot be unseen sadly


DO LOOK at the latest link of him dressed as a maid! Classic!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-spy.120566/page-135#post-1185830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a thing of TRUE BEAUTY!
John would deserve to be a MEME


----------



## dmmj (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> DO LOOK at the latest link of him dressed as a maid! Classic!


No thanks I'm going to be in therapy long enough as it is anyways


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

Watch out, David!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2016)

I could have sworn he was wearing high heels. Oh well...man socks is almost as good.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 2, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I could have sworn he was wearing high heels. Oh well...man socks is almost as good.




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/1140133/


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

Ba ha ha ha! The awesome photos just KEEP COMING!!! Oh man...this is the best non-birthday thread ever!

Should I openly admit that John has better legs than me


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2016)

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/1140133/



Thank you, Cameron. I KNEW I had seen those skinny legs in high heeled shoes!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 2, 2016)

I reiterate what have we devolved 2?


----------

